# Tomcat Deployment Problem (HTTP Status 503)



## byte (30. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme mit dem Deployment einer Webanwendung auf einem Tomcat 6. Zunächst erstmal sei gesagt, dass die Webanwendung (JPS/Servlets) lokal problemlos läuft. Ich habe den Kram mit Eclipse WTP geschrieben und dabei einen lokalen Tomcat laufen gehabt. 
Nun möchte ich das Zeug produktiv schalten und habe dafür einen Tomcat 6 auf nem Linux Rechner aufgesetzt. Ich habe bei Tomcat nix weiter konfiguriert, ausser in der server.xml den Port auf 8081 gesetzt (80 und 8080 sind auf schon belegt) und in tomcat-users.xml den User für den Tomcat Manager angelegt.

Nun rufe ich den Tomcat über den Webbrowser auf (funktioniert einwandfrei) und möchte über den Tomcat Manager deployen. Über "Select WAR file to upload" wähle ich das War-File aus, dass ich lokal liegen habe. Nach dem Klick auf Deploy bekomme ich zwar die Meldung "OK" angezeigt, jedoch taucht die Webanwendung nicht in der Liste auf. Ein Blick ins webapps-Verzeichnis zeigt, dass Tomcat dort das War-File abgelegt und auch entpackt hat in ein gleichnamiges Unterverzeichnis.

Beim Aufruf von http://x.x.x.x:8081/projekt (wobei projekt der Name des Unterverzeichnisses/Wars ist) bekomme ich jedoch immer folgenden Fehler:



> *HTTP Status 503 - This application is not currently available*
> 
> type Status report
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch die manuellen Deploy-Befehle aus der Tomcat Doku durchprobiert und diverse Seiten im Netz durchforstet, komme aber einfach nicht drauf, was hier schief läuft. Auch Tomcat neu starten bringt nichts.

Hat irgendwer eine Idee?

TIA byto


Edit: Offenbar fehlt ihm der Context zur Webanwendung. Muss man das noch irgendwie separat angeben in einer XML oder so? Ich dachte immer, der Context ist automatisch der Name des Wars.


----------



## maki (30. Okt 2007)

Was sagen die Logs?

Of sind ungenügende Rechte ein Grund für Probleme auf Linux Kisten.


----------



## ms (30. Okt 2007)

hi,

was sagt das log-file?

ms


----------



## byte (30. Okt 2007)

Im catalina.out wird eine FileNotFoundException geloggt:


```
java.io.FileNotFoundException: /usr/share/apache-tomcat-6.0.14/work/Catalina/localhost/manager/project.war (No such file or directory)
```

Hm, das localhost irritiert mich etwas? ???:L


----------



## byte (30. Okt 2007)

Hm, in ner anderen Log habe ich noch folgenden Fehler:



> SCHWERWIEGEND: Error deploying web application archive arbeitsplan.war
> java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Bad version number in .class file



Damit kann ich schon mehr anfangen. Hatte ursprünglich mit Java 6 entwickelt, auf der Linux-Kiste läuft nun aber Java 5. Eigentlich hatte ich das schon umgestellt, aber offenbar ist da wohl was schief gelaufen.
Könnte es daran liegen? Ich dachte immer, dass solche Exceptions auch angezeigt werden und da dann nicht nur so ein aussageloser 503 Fehler kommt. :cry:


----------



## maki (30. Okt 2007)

Das localhost ist normal.
Schau mal, ob die Datei wirkich dort liegt.
Wenn ja, dann schau dir mal die Berechtigungen im work directory an 

ls -lR /usr/share/apache-tomcat-6.0.14/work


----------



## maki (30. Okt 2007)

> Damit kann ich schon mehr anfangen. Hatte ursprünglich mit Java 6 entwickelt, auf der Linux-Kiste läuft nun aber Java 5. Eigentlich hatte ich das schon umgestellt, aber offenbar ist da wohl was schief gelaufen.
> Könnte es daran liegen? Ich dachte immer, dass solche Exceptions auch angezeigt werden und da dann nicht nur so ein aussageloser 503 Fehler kommt. icon_cry.gif


Schau mal  welches Java verwendet wird

java -version

Umschalten mit:
update-alternatives --config java


----------



## maki (30. Okt 2007)

Achso, es ist nicht nur die Java version entscheidend (JRE), sondern auch welcher javac verwendet wird 

Lässt sich natürlich herausfinden und ändern mit:

update-alternatives --config java*c*

Zumindest unter Debian.


----------



## byte (31. Okt 2007)

Vielen Dank für Eure hilfreichen Tipps. Es lag tatsächlich daran, dass die Sourcen noch mit Java 6 kompiliert waren, auf dem Server jedoch Java 5 läuft. Nach erneutem (und diesmal korrektem) rekompilieren der Sourcen funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Nächstes Mal werde ich sofort in die Logs schauen. *g*


----------

